# VBA SQL mehrere Werte abspeichern



## _fabianhartmann_ (6. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich möchte alle Werte, welche ich bei meine SQL-Abfrag erhalte, in einen Array abspeichern.
Leider stehe ich zur Zeit auf dem Schlauch.
Könnte mir bitte jemand helfen ist sehr wichtig.

So habe ich es bis jetzt mit einem Wert gemacht

Dim querry As String = "Select Semester From Benutzer where Kurzzeichen= '" & xyz & "';"
Dim dbsource As String = "Provider=Microsoft.ACE.OLEDB.12.0;Data Source=H:\Pfad\Pfad\Pfad\Database123z.accdb"
Dim cmd As New OleDbCommand(querry, conn)
conn.Open

Dim wert = cmd.ExecuteScalar()-ToString

--> So wird nur der erste Wert gespeichtert.

Vielen Dank schon im Vorraus


----------



## Spyke (9. September 2019)

ExecuteReader verwenden und mit dem DataReader den du bekommst in einer foreach Schleife die Werte abfragen.


----------

